

Adobe Flash Is Doomed, Says Firefox VP - maxharris
http://www.minyanville.com/dailyfeed/adobe-flash-is-doomed-says/

======
melling
That has been the consensus of a lot of developers for about a year now. No
Apple support hurts. However, the real reason is that the modern browsers
lessen the need for Flash. Chrome, IE9, and Firefox all competing are going to
cause rapid improvements in the traditional experience. All have great
releases this month, for example. I'm sure Flash will be around for a few more
years. How quickly it goes depends on the mobile market, IMHO. If Android
phones and tablets run Flash well, it will survive a bit longer.

